

Ask HN: How much does Amazon AWS is going to cost? - umrashrf

I am trying to figure out how much Amazon AWS Linux instance would cost for a website like AdMob.com?
======
thesuperbigfrog
<http://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/calc5.html>

~~~
umrashrf
This would help but how would I know as how many instances, how much storage,
bandwidth I am going to need? What's the best way to estimate this?

~~~
caw
You need to profile your application to see your resource utilization at a
given rate. From there you can estimate.

There are other factors involved with trying to look at a site and guess their
optimizations. Perhaps they're using a CDN to distribute their assets so the
actual website has a quite low load? Maybe there's an inefficient algorithm
that's burning through CPU and they haven't optimized it yet because they're
working on another new feature. In the mean time, they're paying for extra CPU
time instead of paying for engineer time.

